

Stats on your Facebook (not a scam...seriously) - ndroo
https://apps.facebook.com/friend-watch/

======
sebkomianos
Also, it would be much better if this led to a blog post describing the
application. Stats on fb. Right. What kind of stats? Stats regarding what?

For the record, the first screen after the "allow" one is an advertisement.
The application is supposed to show a graph with the number of your friends
against the average number of friends the fb population has (it didn't work
for me) and a pie chart with the gender of my friends. There is a menu bar, a
rather easy-to-spot DONATE button and advertisements every time you navigate
from a menu item to another. Yeah, definitely not a scam. :D

First time I wish I could downvote.

~~~
ndroo
You did pickup on a known bug, if the worker processes are very busy they can
takes around 30 seconds to display your stats the first time. If you re-visit
the app your stats should be there.

Sorry for that. Also please see the blog post we created yesterday, didnt
think to post that here. That is a good suggestion.
<http://bitchasscode.com/?p=111>

~~~
sebkomianos
Upvoted your submission just because you show you care. :)

How do you get the global data for the averages?

~~~
ndroo
Thanks :-)

The averages are calculated based on the users of the app, so the average is
actually the "Average of other people who use the app". The first time i ran
this app, the average sat at around 400 while the min was around 30 and max
well over 2k.

I actually have a basic URL i've setup which shows the performance stats of
how the app is running, its an interesting watch.

[http://mouseofdoom.com/wimf_v3/admin.php?graph=engagement...](http://mouseofdoom.com/wimf_v3/admin.php?graph=engagement&version=3)

If you hit the URL for the old version of this app (
[http://mouseofdoom.com/wimf_v3/admin.php?graph=engagement...](http://mouseofdoom.com/wimf_v3/admin.php?graph=engagement&version=2)
) you can see that the number of new subscribers sits at around 10% of the
current base.

Fun times :-) Thanks again!

------
chad_oliver
I saw "Post to my wall", and closed the tab. Why is this necessary? And why do
you want my email address?

~~~
ndroo
Email address is used to send you a daily report of changes (if there are
changes) they're not stored or used for any other means.

Post to your wall is how the app spreads, but you can disable that if you do
not like it :-) There is an option in settings once in the app.

------
b0o
obviously a scam when you say its not.

~~~
ndroo
lol...i wrote it, its not a scam its just an app. Few $ here and there from
adsense and thats all i get out of it :-)

Post to your wall is optional (as is sending you an email), it can be disabled
in the settings.

~~~
ndroo
oh also...

<http://bitchasscode.com/?p=111>

there is a blog post, but i didnt show it in the origional post. Sorry!

